# "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV



## Micky (21. Mai 2005)

*Wegen Erkrankung des Reporters ist die Tour vorerst auf den 02.06. verschoben worden !!!

Moin Frauen und Männers !*

Am kommenden Mittwoch (25.05.) stechen ein paar Boardies (Agalatze, Tackle, Marcel1409, Shorty77, Timmy4903, Micky) mit der HAI IV von Heiligenhafen aus in See - begleitet von *RTL aktuell*. Dazu kommen dann noch diejenigen die noch einen der wenigen und begrenzten Plätze aufm Kutter ergattern konnten.

Die Tour geht morgens um 7:30h los und endet so gegen 13:00 Uhr (verkürzte Fahrt), also durchaus Möglich das die Reportage noch am selben Tag gesendet wird haltet also Augen und Ohren auf. Falls ein anderer Sendetermin ist, informiere ich natürlich an dieser Stelle.

Für Shorty, Timmy und mich wird es das ERSTE MAL aufn Kutter sein, ich hoffe wir stellen uns net so blöd an, aber theoretisch Wissen wir ja wie es geht! Zur Not haben wir ja unser "Nationalteam Brandung" dabei, die Jungs ham da ja schon die eine oder andere Kuttertour aufm Buckel!

Ich hoffe nur, das Wetter macht uns keinen Strich durch die Rechnung, denn ich möchte nicht bereits an der Hafenausfahrt über der Reling hängen und :v und dann dabei gefilmt werden. #d :q 

Gruß Micky


----------



## ex-elbangler (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Dann wünsche ich euch allen viel Glück bei der Tour, das es auch ein paar schöne Aufnahmen werden.

Nicht das, das Kamerateam beizeiten über die Reling hängt und:v muss.


----------



## Agalatze (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

mensch micky, nun verrate doch nicht alles !!!
der sendetermin ist abends um 18 uhr !

ich habe übrigens schon ein paar sachen für euch zusammen gesammelt.
also macht euch keinen kopf drum. marci und ich werden euch gut unterstützen.
ihr müsst leistung bringen....


----------



## Micky (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> mensch micky, nun verrate doch nicht alles !!!
> der sendetermin ist abends um 18 uhr !
> 
> ich habe übrigens schon ein paar sachen für euch zusammen gesammelt.
> ...


Ich hab deswegen gestern extra noch nen Anruf bekommen, und zu Deiner Aussage: "...ihr müsst Leistung bringen..." Setze uns nicht unter Druck, WIR GEBEN ALLES v )


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Vergesst nicht Eure AB - Caps und Shirts )))


----------



## degl (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

hi micky,


und lasst euch ins rechte bild setzen!

manchmal kommt bei rtl auch einiges anders rüber als es ist#d 

ansonnste ein dickes petrie|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Maddin (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Hai  

ich wünsch euch viel Spaß dabei. An dem was Degl geschrieben hat ist was dran, aber um 18 Uhr läuft nicht RTL-Aktuell die Nachrichtensendung...die Sendung die ihr meint ist "Guten Abend RTL"...also das Regional-Magazin....und die sind nicht so reißerisch #h (hoffe ich)

Martin


----------



## Micky (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Vergesst nicht Eure AB - Caps und Shirts )))


 Wenn ich sowas mein Eigen nennen könnte, dann wäre das sicher kein Thema!


----------



## The_Duke (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe nur, das Wetter macht uns keinen Strich durch die Rechnung, denn ich möchte nicht bereits an der Hafenausfahrt über der Reling hängen und :v  und dann dabei gefilmt werden. #d :q
> 
> Gruß Micky



 :q  :q  :q Na das hätte doch was! Der sich opfernde Angler, der alles (von sich) gibt für seine Passion :q
Nee Quatsch...ich drück euch die Daumen, daß das Wetter, die Fänge...und vor allem der anschließende Bericht stimmt


----------



## Micky (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> :q :q :q Na das hätte doch was! Der sich opfernde Angler, der alles (von sich) gibt für seine Passion :q


 Ich muss nicht mit aller Macht vor die Kamera kommen, die ist mir relativ egal. Ich bin wie gesagt noch nie mit nem Kutter raus gewesen und um es mal zu testen ist so ne kurze Tour vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht.

Bleibt am Ende nur abzuwarten ob ich sage: "jo, das mach ich wieder!" oder "danke, lass mal lieber!"

Aber : BERICHT KOMMT !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Ein dickes Petrie von mir, und habt nen tollen Tag:g


----------



## fzZzzz (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Ihr bekommt sicher noch ein AB-Fanpaket, damit auch schön alle sehen wo ihr herkommt  !!!


----------



## Gast 1 (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Nehmt Messer mit !!!!!!!

Oder wie wollt Ihr sonst in See "stechen"?#h#h#h

Petri Heil an Euch, auf daß es ein super Tag und ein toller Bericht werde.|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Ich wünsch euch auch ein fettes Petri Heil. Auf den Beitrag im Fernsehen bin ich schon gespannt.


----------



## Lotte (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

moin-moin,

wie??? agalatze und kollegen im fernsehen???  na, das kann ja was geben !!! wünsche euch viel spaß mit den jungs!!! selbstverständlich auch dicke fische!!!


----------



## Dorschjäger (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

@ Micky

Ich wollte dir nur kurz sagen:

Wir waren letzte Woche auf Fehmarn und sind 2 mal von Heiligenhafen mit dem Kutter rausgefahren.


Wir haben in der Ostsee fast alle Dorsche rausgefischt(lol) !!!!!!

Wir, das sind Andreas(Hechtjäger) und Werner (Dorschjäger), wünschen euch allen natürlich ein kräftiges Petri Heil.

Viele dicke Dorsche sollt ihr fangen !!!!!
Dorschjäger


----------



## atair (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

'N dicket "Petri Heil" aus Berlin !!!
Fangt ordentlich und sorgt für gute Bilder!
In diesem Sinne:


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Moin Moin ,
super Sache  :q .Ich bin leider  :q  mit Frauchen im Kino , Star Wars III schauen  :q  . Kann das jemand für mich aufnehmen bitte ? Mein Video is putt , bekomme ihn erst Samstag wieder .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Tyron (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

... na dann zeigt den RTL-Heinis, was anständige Angler sind...
Freu mich auch schon auf den Bericht im Fernsehen!!!!!


----------



## Agalatze (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Vergesst nicht Eure AB - Caps und Shirts )))


 

erstmal haben wir keine caps und shirts, und zweitens glaube ich kaum, dass wir damit werbung machen würden. zumindest marcel und ich nicht. wir haben unsere eigenen partner für die wir werben werden.


----------



## Pete (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

also doch keine boarditour wie im titel beschrieben...


----------



## Lotte (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

moin-moin,



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben unsere eigenen partner für die wir werben werden.



wie??? sind die klamotten der deutschen nationalteams (wm in italien) schon angekommen :q:q:q????


----------



## Agalatze (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

nee das ist keine boardie-tour !
das ist ne tour von marci und seinem dad sozusagen.
micky und die anderen haben sie nur gefragt ob sie auch mitwollen.
war einfach ne feine geste.

@ lotte
nein deswegen nicht, aber marci ist teamangler und ich auch.
wir machen dann natürlich für unser team werbung


----------



## Lotte (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

moin-moin,



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ lotte
> nein deswegen nicht, aber marci ist teamangler und ich auch.
> wir machen dann natürlich für unser team werbung



möööööööönsch!!! weiß ich doch du na...n :q:q:q!!!!


----------



## Agalatze (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

sorry hatte ich ganz vergessen du naggen :m


----------



## Micky (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Is mir doch egal was ich für Klamotten anhabe, oder für´n CAP aufm Kopf, hauptsache ich friere nicht und muss *nicht*  :v  !!! Wind aus SÜD um 3 bft, ich denke das ist auszuhalten :q


----------



## carp2000 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Viel Spaß auf der Tour!

Aber auch von mir noch mal der Hinweis (aus eigener Erfahrung!!!): Passt auf, was für ein Bericht da wirklich gedreht werden soll. Es wäre nun wirklich nicht das erste Mal, wenn unter fadenscheinigen Gründen ein film über das Angeln gedreht wird, der angeblich positive Inhalte über das Angeln haben soll und in Wirklichkeit dann im Fernsehen nur über die Tierquäler hergezogen wird, die auch noch trotz Bestandsbedrohung das letzte Dörschlein aus der Ostsee rausholen.
Leider kommt sowas bei Medienfritzen (TV oder Print, egal) recht häufig vor.
Ich selbst habe es mir zur Gewohnheit gemacht, für sowas nicht mehr zur Verfügung zu stehen, dann gibt es im Nachhinein wenigstens kein Ärger.

Gruß und wie gesagt, auf alle Fälle viel Spaß und viele Fische!!!!

Thomas


----------



## Micky (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Ich denke darauf werden Marcy, Aga und Tackle schon achten, dass da nix "ausm Ruder" läuft, aber davon gehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht aus, wir glauben immer an das Gute im Menschen....... :q #6


----------



## sunny (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Erst mal viel Spass bei eurer Tour. Wird bestimmt witzig.

@Micky

Du erstaunst mich immer mehr |uhoh: . 

Da wohnst du anne Küste, bist kein "Brandungsprofi", hast aber für alle Fälle ne Knotenfibel dabei :q  und jetzt das. Du warst noch nie auf'm Kutter!!! Unglaublich #d . Ich glaub, wir müssen uns bei Gelegenheit mal unterhalten.

Heißt das, dass du keinen blassen Schimmer hast, ob du das überhaupt ab kannst :q  :q . Na das kann ja evtl. nen heiteres  :v  werden. Aber immer schön lächeln dabei und auf die Frisur achten.

Iss ja schließlich live  .  Haaah, ich wär gern dabei.

sunny #h 

P.S.: Asche auf mein Haupt, hab ganz vergessen dir zum 30. zu gratulieren (schäm) #d  #d . Hoffe du hast es gut überstanden.


----------



## Micky (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

@ sunny: Die Wege des Herren sind manchmal unergründlich... :q


----------



## Katze_01 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Moin

@ Micky

Ich werd an dich denken, wenn ich mit Kind und Kegel in Rosenfelde am Strand sitze.

Daher kann ich wohl auch nicht den Beitrag im TV sehen!

Also ruhige See und nicht zu viel:v


----------



## Timmy4903 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Is mir doch egal was ich für Klamotten anhabe, oder für´n CAP aufm Kopf, hauptsache ich friere nicht und muss *nicht* :v !!! Wind aus SÜD um 3 bft, ich denke das ist auszuhalten :q


 
Tja Micky, ich denke ich werde meine Kamera mal mitnehmen und zusehen, dass ich Dich erwische wenn DU:v .............:q :q :q 
Mensch mensch mensch, das wird n Ding!!! *freuwiesau*


----------



## Micky (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

*SCHLECHTE NACHRICHTEN*

*Wegen Erkrankung des Reporters ist die Tour vorerst auf den 02.06. verschoben worden !!!*


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

******* warum nicht auf den 1.6 da wär ich frei


----------



## Timmy4903 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *SCHLECHTE NACHRICHTEN*
> 
> *Wegen Erkrankung des Reporters ist die Tour vorerst auf den 02.06. verschoben worden !!!*


 
der wird auch am 02.06. krank werden...SEEKRANK!!!!:v 

Und glaub mal wer da ein Reeling-Video dreht und das dann Stefan Raab schickt:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				carp2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß auf der Tour!
> 
> Aber auch von mir noch mal der Hinweis (aus eigener Erfahrung!!!): Passt auf, was für ein Bericht da wirklich gedreht werden soll. Es wäre nun wirklich nicht das erste Mal, wenn unter fadenscheinigen Gründen ein film über das Angeln gedreht wird, der angeblich positive Inhalte über das Angeln haben soll und in Wirklichkeit dann im Fernsehen nur über die Tierquäler hergezogen wird, die auch noch trotz Bestandsbedrohung das letzte Dörschlein aus der Ostsee rausholen.
> Leider kommt sowas bei Medienfritzen (TV oder Print, egal) recht häufig vor.
> ...




die bedenken hab ich auch,ihr kennt ja alle den kollegen der die karpfenangler gefilmt hat!
stand doch groß im blinker!

und rtl hat vor langer zeit so einen ähnlichen bericht gebracht,zwar nicht ganz so heftig und dazu undetailiert ,aber für den laien entstand ein völlig falscher eindruck über uns angler!
wer war denn der initiator eurer tour mit rtl?
immerhin fahrt ihr ja auch in euren teamklamotten los,also organisierte angler die fische fangen!
wenn man so eine tour negativ ausschlachten will ein gefundenes zubrot für die reporter!

also klärt mal auf wie die tour zustande gekommen ist!

trotzdem petri bei der tour vorab!würd ja gerne mit aber studium läßt das nicht zu!


----------



## Agalatze (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

also da braucht ihr euch keinen kopf machen !
es ist eine art werbe-tour für die hai 4 und die kutter aus heiligenhafen.

allerdings finde ich es beschämend, dass man schon angst haben muss, als angler könnte einem aus jeder sache ein strick gedreht werden.
eigentlich MÜSSEN wir dagegen etwas tun. dieser zustand ist für mich unhaltbar


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also da braucht ihr euch keinen kopf machen !
> es ist eine art werbe-tour für die hai 4 und die kutter aus heiligenhafen.
> 
> allerdings finde ich es beschämend, dass man schon angst haben muss, als angler könnte einem aus jeder sache ein strick gedreht werden.
> eigentlich MÜSSEN wir dagegen etwas tun. dieser zustand ist für mich unhaltbar




minderheiten sind nunmal immer auf der abschußliste einiger leute!da können wir wenig dran ändern. und in den zeitungen etc erscheinen immer unsere schwarzen schafe.bis jetzt hab ich fast immer nur berichte wie diese gesehen:

-betrunkener angler ertrinkt
-schwarzangler überführt
-angler= tierquäler(bericht über forellenseen),setzen fische ein um sie 1 stunde später rauszuangeln
-etc

lobby haben wir jedenfalls nicht so viel!

dank den tierschützern,ich will sie mal so nennen

die anderen aktivitäten fallen da schnell unter den tisch (renaturierungen,ansiedeln seltener heimischer fischarten,gewässerkontrolle,nistkästen aufstellen etc!)

daran was zu ändern ist schwer,denn unsere fachliteratur usw ist nunmal für angler und nicht für laien!


----------



## Agalatze (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

da hast du leider den nagel auf den punkt getroffen.
und wieso ist es mal wieder nur in deutschland so ???
weil hier viel zu viele verrückte sind, die gegen jede sache der welt demonstrieren wollen und stänkern wollen. welch schande !!!
ich wünschte wir hätten die lobby wie in anderen eu ländern


----------



## Tyron (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Shiiitte, jetzt hab ichs doch glatt vergessen zu gucken, son Scheiß!!!!!!!

Hats denn jetzt jemand gesehen? Würds gern auch nochmal irgendwie sehen...


----------



## kanalbulle (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

lies mal hier Beitrag 33 !!!


----------



## Tyron (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> lies mal hier Beitrag 33 !!!


 
|kopfkrat ...#q ... ich Trottel!|gr: 
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## kanalbulle (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat ...#q ... ich Trottel!|gr:


Sei nicht so hart zu dir :q
Sei froh das du nix verpasst hast 
Auf ein neues am 02.06 - und stell deinen Wecker :q #6


----------



## Gast 1 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Ist da ev. noch ein Plätzchen frei? (Könnte ev. Zeit haben.)

Ich würde dem Reporter einfach mal die Rute mit Fisch in die Hand drücken und sagen:

Dein Fisch, hol ihn hoch.

Danach ist er infiziert und wird es nicht "versauen".#h#h#h
So habe ich schon Viele infiziert.#6#6#6


----------



## Micky (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da ev. noch ein Plätzchen frei? (Könnte ev. Zeit haben.)


 Musste mal direkt auf die Homepage von der Hai IV gehen: www.ms-hai4.de <-- da ist ne Telefonnummer, vielleicht haste ja Glück... #6


----------



## Micky (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Hat sich hier ausm Board eigentlich noch jemand für die Tour angemeldet ?

*EDIT: (14:45h) Erledigt, KUTTER IST VOLL !!!*


----------



## Agalatze (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

und ich erst am donnerstag :m


----------



## Micky (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> und ich erst am donnerstag :m


 jaja, VOLL NASS !!! :q


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

ja weil ich mir vor lachen in die hose mache :m


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

so leute ich komme nun nicht mehr mit !!!!!!
mir ist das irgendwie zu blöde, dass einige jetzt nicht mehr in die brandung wollen weil es regnen könnte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
eigentlich hatten wir vereinbart anschließend schön zu grillen und zu angeln !!!!
bin auch etwas sauer darüber. wenn ich schon ein tag frei mache, dann möchte ich den auch mit angeln auskosten, aber nicht so !!! für 4 stunden auf nem kutter abmocken.
zum kotzen ist das. danke auch !


----------



## Micky (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Schrödi, was hält Dich davon ab nicht doch in die Brandung zu gehen? Was nun die "Schönwetterangler" machen soll doch net Dein Problem sein... Du willst angeln, also gehts Du angeln, egal ob da nun ein oder zwei Leute bei sind die nicht wollen.

Du bist doch alt genug, oder musst Du noch an Muttis Hand zum angeln gebracht werden? :q


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

hast ja schon recht, aber die benzinkosten verdoppeln sich so gleich wieder.
und so dicke habe ich es zur zeit nicht. 
war ja klar dass ich wieder der dummer bin #d


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

@ micky
oder wollen wir am wochenende nochmal nen fetten ansitz machen ?


----------



## Shorty77 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Was ist'n hier los??? 
Wenn's zu windig wäre, ok, könnt ich verstehen (zumal ich voll keine Ahnung hab, ob ich nicht der erste bin, der über der Reling hängt!)...
Aber jetzt -nur weil's regnen könnte- komplett dem Angeln zu versagen? 
(Schrödi, die Sache mit den Benzinkosten kann ich dabei allerdings nachvollziegen)
Micky und ich nehmen zumindest den ganzen Salat mit. Wenn's wirklich arg schütten sollte, kann man immernoch nach Hause fahren. Allerdings werd ich dann darauf verzichten, den Grill ins Auto zu packen...


----------



## Lotte (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

moin-moin,



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> so leute ich komme nun nicht mehr mit !!!!!!



wie, was denn hier los |kopfkrat ???


----------



## Micky (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

@ Aga: Ich könnte WENN nur am Freitag, am Samstag und Sonntag bin ich terminlich KOMPLETT dicht!!!

Du kannst auch morgen mit mir/uns rechnen, Morten hat gerade gefragt ob wir trotzdem los wollen. Regen soll mich net abhalten, nur grillen gestaltet sich dann eher schwierig.


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

mich hält sowas normal auch nicht ab leute, aber da tackle und marci ja nun den abknicker machen, müsste ich ganz alleine fahren. 
das bedeutet wieder 50 euro benzin kosten und dazu noch 30 euro für würmer.
ansonsten wären 25 euro weniger benzinkosten.
zur zeit ist das viel geld für mich, da ich erstmal wieder in grünen bereich kommen muss.


----------



## Shorty77 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Wie schon gesagt, "nachvollziehbar"...haben die beiden denn schon komplett für den Strand abgesagt? Oder gibt's da noch Chancen, daß sie zumindest auch den ganzen Krempel mitnehmen und "erstmal gucken"?!?!?


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

keine ahnung #c


----------



## Micky (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

*@ Aga:* DU HAST POST (email) !

*@ Shorty:* Ich hab mein Gerät dabei und solange ich nicht vom Parkplatz zum Strand schwimmen muss geh ich in die Brandung ! Ich besorg mal ne Nummer vom Pizzaservice, die liefern auch dahin #6

Lt. www.wetteronline.de ist morgen Abend "nur bewölkt" !!!


----------



## Shorty77 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Recht so! Dann sollten wir uns nur noch'n mauscheliges Plätzchen suchen...
Aber wer weiß, wer da noch mit zum Strand kommt. Wenn mich net alles täuscht, sollte der Kutter doch voll sein, oder? Und da waren doch so einige Leute für den Strand "angemeldet"...


----------



## Shorty77 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Ach ja, kann mich wer um 6.00 wecken??? )


----------



## Timmy4903 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Shorty77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, kann mich wer um 6.00 wecken??? )


 
Wenn wir Westwind haben, dann mache ich mein Küchenfenster auf und der Duft von Essen kommt zu Dir rüber...das sollte reichen,oder???;+


----------



## Shorty77 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Genau, um 6.00 morgens!!!!!!!!! Da bist Du ganz sicher noch net in der Küche und kochst mir ein reichhaltiges Mahl!


----------



## Micky (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Shorty77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, kann mich wer um 6.00 wecken??? )


 Wecken? Ich denk wir machen durch und starten den Tag um 6:00h mit nem schönen Frühshoppen in der KIKI-BAR !!! :q #6


----------



## Shorty77 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Kiki-Bar? Was für'ne Kiki-Bar??? |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Micky (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Das ist DER Schuppen in Heiligenhafen wo ich Dich jeden zweiten Samstag abholen muss... :q


----------



## Shorty77 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

...und ich überleg die ganze Zeit, wo meine Kohle bleibt! Das erklärt natürlich alles...


----------



## Tackle (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Tach Leute.
Die Spekulierungen um mein *NICHT* mit in der Brandung angeln arten ja schon total aus |splat:  und nen Buhmann lass ich mir nicht anziehen. Ich hatte mich schon arg gefreut und wäre logisch noch mit in die Brandung, nur ohne meine Brandungssachen. Muss mann das denn? Unter diesen Umständen bleibe ich morgen dann aber lieber ganz zu Hause. 

@Aga: Denk einfach mal nach und lass Dir den Satz vom Pinguin mal durch den Kopf gehen.
Tackle


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

@ tackle
zu mir hast du am telefon gesagt dass du nur kurz grillen möchtest und dann nach hause willst,obwohl es erst hieß dass du dabei bist ! das würde bedeuten dass ich ALLEINE in meinem auto fahren muss damit ich bleiben kann. und das bedeutet doppeltes benzingeld.

und genau deshalb bist du der buhmann sozusagen :m


----------



## Pete (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

ihr seid ein paar komische vögel...seit tagen macht ihr den bereich kutter mit eurer rtl-tour wuschig und nu hüppen hier wieder einige ab...???
is ja nich mein bier, aber so wie ihr euch um den marcel ins zeug gelegt habt, könntet ihr hier auch ein wenig rückgrad zeigen und die tour wie geplant durchziehen...


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

bin ja nun auch dabei weil marci und ich jetzt zusammen fahren....


----------



## Pete (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

na, gott sei dank...alles andere hätte sicher einigen hier kopfschütteln abverlangt...na, denn gut wetter und petri...
ich hoffe, ihr macht ein paar schöne fotos vom tag...


----------



## Micky (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

So, alles wird gut.... An der Kuttertour morgen wird sich nix ändern und stnad auch nicht zur Debatte, es ging lediglich um die "Sache danach", aber auch das wurde ja mittlerweile geklärt.

Meine DIGI ist mit frischen Batterien gefüttert, Sachen stehen im Keller bereit, kann also losgehen.


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

also gut ist irgendwie noch garnichts, denn tackle hat nun scheinbar alles abgesagt für morgen und zickt rum. auch auf meine mail reagiert er nicht mehr. da er hier vielleicht liest bin ich mal gespannt ob man das klären kann,denn sonst ist mist#q


----------



## Micky (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

@ Aga/Tackle: Klärt doch Euren Zickenterror lieber mal bei ner Tasse Bier oder nem Glas Kaffee |kopfkrat , denn ich glaub das geht weiter niemanden etwas an.

Wenn das ohne Augen auskratzen nicht funzt, dann komm ich dazu... Ihr seid mir so´n paar Muschis !!! #d :q


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aga/Tackle: Klärt doch Euren Zickenterror lieber mal bei ner Tasse Bier oder nem Glas Kaffee |kopfkrat , denn ich glaub das geht weiter niemanden etwas an.
> 
> Wenn das ohne Augen auskratzen nicht funzt, dann komm ich dazu... Ihr seid mir so´n paar Muschis !!! #d :q




Nanananana - nich dassa noch jemand "Tatütata"  |supergri  und sowas ruft  |supergri 

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aga/Tackle: Klärt doch Euren Zickenterror lieber mal bei ner Tasse Bier oder nem Glas Kaffee |kopfkrat , denn ich glaub das geht weiter niemanden etwas an.
> 
> Wenn das ohne Augen auskratzen nicht funzt, dann komm ich dazu... Ihr seid mir so´n paar Muschis !!! #d :q


 

ich versuche ja was zu klären aber der naggspaggen-tackle meldet sich ja nicht zurück !|kopfkrat 
wer hier wohl die zicke ist #d 
kann ja auch sein, dass es sich um irgendein missverständnis handelt, aber ich wüsste nicht warum.


----------



## Yupii (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

weiss jemand, wann das Ganze bei RTL läuft???
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

bisschen lesen wär nicht schlecht


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

um 18 uhr oda???


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

genau


----------



## DerStipper (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

mist habs verpasst
oder isset heute?


----------



## kiepenangler (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

is heute


----------



## DerStipper (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

so dann lass ich für euch heuer Tischtennis ausfallen das muss man sich doch mal angucken:q 
warum kommt denn RTL mit?
Wegen dem Anglerboard oder warum?


----------



## kiepenangler (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



> also da braucht ihr euch keinen kopf machen !
> es ist eine art werbe-tour für die hai 4 und die kutter aus heiligenhafen.


 
@der_stipper


----------



## Yupii (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Yellow-tarpon schrieb:
			
		

> bisschen lesen wär nicht schlecht


@ yellow-tarpon: 
                       ich bin des Lesens mächtig, aber Du hast da wohl Defizite:q
Es stand nur geschrieben, dass die Tour auf den 2. Juni verschoben ist( Posting 33), von einem Sendetermin stand da nichts (zumindest in keinem Posting danach) Das mit dem Sendetermin hast Du hineininterpretiert. 

ich hatte mich  wohl nicht deutlich ausgedrückt: kommt der Bericht heute oder an einem anderen Tag? So viel ich weiss, hat RTL aktuell verschiedene Regionalsender und da ich um 18.00 Uhr in der Woche noch keine Zeit habe, mich vor die Glotze zu setzen, würde ich mir das Ganze gerne aufnehmen. 
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

also kommt das nun gleich?


----------



## kanalbulle (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

*EINSCHALTEN !*


----------



## Lotte (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

moin-moin,

berichtet mal, ob was gezeigt wurde!!!! ich muß noch arbeiten, habe es aber aufgenommen!!!


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

war ja ganz toll -.-


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> berichtet mal, ob was gezeigt wurde!!!! ich muß noch arbeiten, habe es aber aufgenommen!!!



aufnehmen kansste dir schenke war ne minute bericht mit n paar bildern ... naja


----------



## Schleie! (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

hab nur egrade gesehen, dass der den fisch aufm grill hat ^^

verdammt...hats jemand aufgenommen? würde das gerne mals ehen!


----------



## DerStipper (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

loool
wer war denn der Deutschemeister da kein Boardie oder?
Aga warst mal zu sehen wenn ja wann und welcher?


----------



## kanalbulle (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Aga war beim ducken der erste !


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Moin Moin ,
hab selten so gelacht wie bei diesem Beitrag  |supergri . Aga und Marcel , wenn es eine Preis gibt , dann habt Ihr ihn verdient weil Ihr es ausgehalten habt ohne den Typ zu taufen  |supergri , ich hätte es wohl getan  |supergri 
@DerStipper
Aga war der Typ mit den kurzen Haaren , den hinter dem Mod. stand als er den Fisch gefangen hat .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Habs auch gesehen, lööööl Wetterbericht. ;-))) alles klar.  :m 
Marcel war der der am meisten reden durfte und Aga war der Blonde Jüngling der kurz hinter dem Wetterfrosch zu sehen war.  :k 
Alles in allem ganz lustig aber leider zu wenig.  #6


----------



## Silverstar (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Bei uns in HH lief nix darüber #d :r


----------



## Maddin (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Ich wollt grad sagen.......welches "Guten Abend RTL" war das denn???????? Son Schei.ß!!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Mensch Aga....wer hat Dir denn die "Bart Simpson-Matte" verpasst?#6 
*Dei Mudda?:q :q :q *


----------



## Joka (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

shit......verpasst |rolleyes

kann das nicht mal jemand hochladen ;+


----------



## Timmy4903 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

|wavey: Moin...

dann bin ich wohl der erste von der Tour, der hier berichten kann, wa?
Mußte leider feststellen, dass bei unserem Regional-RTL in SH auch nichts zu sehen war!!!|evil: |evil: |evil: 

Soviel dazu!!!

War ne recht lustige Tour!
Halb 8 waren wir alle aufm Kutter! Die RTLer kamen denn auch so kurz vor 8, also pünktlich auslaufen! Bis zu unserem Angelplatz ( Westseite Fehmarn) brauchten wir ca. ne Stunde!
In dieser Zeit haben es sich einige von uns in den unteren Etagen gemütlich gemacht#2 
Dann dat Tröten und los gings! Ich durfte mir meinen vorderen Platz zwischen Aga und Micky teilen. Erste Dorsche wurden verhaftet! Nicht grad groß, aber dafür von der Anzahl recht zufriedenstellend...zumindest für Aga!
Noch 2 Platzwechsel und dann ging es auch schon in den Heimathafen, da es j eine verkürtze Fahrt war. Ende 13.00 Uhr!
Aga begrüßte die anwesenden zumeist älteren, aber nicht weniger gaffenden, Einheimischen mit einem lautstarken " Moin, ihr Naggen!!!" und dann gings von Bord! Die anderen sattelten zum Strand über, ich mußte leider zur Arbeit!

Zu den Jungs von RTL!!!
Hat man ja gesehen, was die da so angestellt haben! Nach dem allseits beliebten und lustigen Spiel" ich hab mir nen Stiefel geangelt" ging man zu dem Thema" Angeln für Vegetarier oder ich angel mir ne Menge Seetank" über!
Nach dem grandiosen Interview mit unserem deutschen Meister Marcy, dem Helden, versuchte sich Wetterfrosch Delf an der Angel! Wat soll ich sagen???#c  Er macht das bestimmt nicht so oft...|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Aus Mitgefühl durfte er einen bereits gehakten ranholen...
Ach ja, Aga täuschte am Rutenende irgenwann mal ein Biss vor... Die Euphorie des Reporters über seinen in naher Zukunft bevorstehenden ersten Fisch ließ mir die Tränen in die Augen schießen...LOL!!!
Zum Schluss wurde die Wetterkarte anmoderiert und die " Ich ess jetzt mal meinen grad gefangenen Fisch"-Szene gedreht...
Ich war der, der den Pfeffer geworfen hat...|stolz: |supergri 

Ich denke, die anderen werden noch den einen oder anderen Bericht hier einstellen und auch ein paar Fotos!!! Von daher erstmal Ende bei mir...


----------



## kanalbulle (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> shit......verpasst |rolleyes
> 
> kann das nicht mal jemand hochladen ;+


Hab jetzt nen Video davon auf dem Rechner - leider 25 MB groß und keine Ahnung wie das hier her soll/kann/darf |kopfkrat........


----------



## kanalbulle (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Timmy4903 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war der, der den Pfeffer geworfen hat...|stolz:


Auf was bist du da stolz ??? Hast ihn ja nicht mal getroffen :q


----------



## Big Fins (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

hehe...dat kann mir schon vorstellen bei den _*Naggen* _wie das alles abging :q
Aber...
_hat denn keiner Foto's_...#2


----------



## DerStipper (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

hehe der Pfeffer kam aber nich so gut geflogen wie das Salz. Und was für mengen der auf einen kleinen Fleck gemacht hat den Fisch hät ich nich mehr gegessen. Wie hat Aga denn den Biss vorgetäuscht ne bissel geackelt oder was? Undw arum waren an den Pilkern keine Drillinge?


----------



## Cloud (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Kann das sein, dass der Bericht nicht überall ausgestrahlt wurde  ?
Habs geguckt aber irgendwie kams hier nicht...
Kann das sein, dass es hier nicht war, weil es hier RTL West ist?


----------



## DerStipper (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Cloud dann wär es bei mir auch nich gekommen es war vor dem Wetterbericht


----------



## Cloud (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Mmmh na dann hab ich dat wohl irgendwie verpasst   
Wär toll wenn dat ma einer hochlädt


----------



## Joka (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt nen Video davon auf dem Rechner - leider 25 MB groß und keine Ahnung wie das hier her soll/kann/darf |kopfkrat........



hallo

frag doch mal nen Mod ob er das nicht mal in die Videodatenbank ziehen kann 

dann haben wir alle die es nicht gesehen haben etwas davon .


----------



## kanalbulle (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> frag doch mal nen Mod ob er das nicht mal in die Videodatenbank ziehen kann
> 
> dann haben wir alle die es nicht gesehen haben etwas davon .


Die lesen doch sonst immer alles mit, muß man hier erst schweinisch werden um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen |kopfkrat :q
*Hallo liebe Moderatoren
ist das erlaubt - wenn ja, wie gehen wir vor ?
*


----------



## Joka (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

jojo jetzt wo du es sagst hab ich es auch dort gefunden :q

nur ich glaube das dauert jahre bis ich es unten habe...bei der verbreitung #c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Hallo Leute, immer logger bleiben und, ja sicher lese ich das mit. Aber Fernsehsendungen könnt ihr nicht einfach im Netz veröffentlichen.Da haben die Hersteller ein (c) drauf wie die Hesteller von Karten auf ihrem Material.
Darum solltet ihr das nicht machen und offiziell übers Ab schon gar nicht.


----------



## Pete (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

leute, wir weisen immer wieder darauf hin, dass quellen von illegal verbreiteter software und medien nicht über öffentliche kanäle gepostet werden sollen...is das gleiche wie mit seekarten und anderen rechtlich geschützten dingen...
warum werden solche dinge nicht über interne kanäle verbreitet... #d 

ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie viele asseln hier regelmäßig mitlesen und nur drauf warten euch am a...... zu kriegen...
hochladen aufn ab-server geht aus genau dem grund ebenfalls nicht...


----------



## Joka (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

ist doch aber voll hohl....das lief umsonnst für jedermann im TV.
wenn ich das zb.auf Video aufgenommen hätte,könnte ich das für Private Zwecke doch auch meinen Freunden zeigen,zuschicken ohne mich strafbar zu machen oder???


also wo ist das Problem?

bei Artikeln die etwas kosten,versteh ich das noch aber bei einer TV Ausstrahlung #d


----------



## Pete (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

alter, das internet is doch nicht privat...also kannste doch hier nicht ausschnitte aus dem programm eines privatsenders bringen...was du für dich privat machst, is doch letztlich wurscht, aber es geht doch nicht *hier*...



> das lief umsonnst für jedermann im TV



umsonst....is nur der tod...und erst recht bei solchen sendern, deren dreck wir uns in jeder beschissenen werbeunterbrechung gefallen lassen müssen...


----------



## Franky (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Meinst Du, diese TV-Produktion hat nichts gekostet?!?!?!?
Für private Sender werden zwar keine Rundfunkgebühren erhoben, dennoch liegen sämtliche Rechte (wie übrigens bei ALLEN Veröffentlichungen) beim Produzenten (und nirgendwo anders). Die Refinanzierung (via Werbeeinnahmen etc.) spielt dabei absolut keine Rolle.
Ob Sportsendungen zum Verkauf oder die Verbreitung von Material, was man nicht selber erstellt hat, bzw. nicht das Recht, dieses zu veröffentlichen, ist IMMER die Erlaubnis des Eigentümers notwendig.
Private Vorstellungen sind dabei etwas ganz anderes!!!


----------



## Redbully (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Hi,
ich war heute auch dabei beim Bootsangeln.
Meine Ausbeute ließ zu wünschen übrig. 
Aber es war sehr lustig heute. 
Auch beim anschliessenden Brandungsangeln hatten wir gut zu lachen.:m 
Dieses war auch mein erstes Bordiangeln und mich hat es gefreut einige Leute aus dem Bord kennenzulernen.
Also wenn mal wieder eine Tour ansteht würde ich gerne wieder mitkommen.


----------



## Lotte (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

moin-moin,


			
				Redbully schrieb:
			
		

> Auch beim anschliessenden Brandungsangeln haten wir gut zu lachen.
> Dieses war auch mein erstes Bordiangeln und mich hat es gefreut einige Leute aus dem Bord kennenzulernen.



herzliches hallo hier im board!!! klasse!!! da ist er erst 2 wochen im ab und trifft gleich auf die küstennaggen |supergri:m!!!

habt ihr denn noch ein paar fischchen verhaften können???


----------



## Redbully (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Jo konnten wir genaue Anzahl weiss ich nicht aber für die kurze Angelzeit auf dem Kutter war es glaub ich ok.
Agalatze war mal wieder der Rausreisser mit 15 Dorschen aber ich glaube da kommt noch ein schöner Bericht von ihm.
Und es gab sogar zwei leute die zwei Hornhechte verhaftet haben.
Beim Brandungsangeln hat auch nur Agalatze eine Platte rausbekommen.
Aber ich glaube die hatte schon die drei Punkte auf dem Rücken mit dem Gelben untergrund :q


----------



## Gast 1 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> 
> herzliches hallo hier im board!!! klasse!!! da ist er erst 2 wochen im ab und trifft gleich auf die *küstennaggen* |supergri:m!!!
> ...



Nur eine Frage: Was heist das?


----------



## kanalbulle (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

|kopfkrat <-------den kann man ja anklicken  - ist das neu ? |supergri


----------



## Agalatze (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

so leute ich bin endlich wieder nüchtern. das lief ja wie geschmiert gestern bei mir :m
blöder bacardi-wir haben alles leer gemacht....

naja fischmäßig kann ich nicht meckern. hatte 15 maßige dorsche und am strand wenigstens eine platte. bericht folgt nocht. wir haben massig bilder gemacht !!!!

@ thomas
DAS könnte man doch aber veröffentlichen im magazin oder ?
ist ja von uns gemacht und nicht von rtl.


----------



## Pete (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

aga...thomas is zur zeit unterwegs...er wird erst montag wieder verfügbar sein...schreib ihn deswegen bitte dann noch einmal an...


----------



## Agalatze (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

jupp das werde ich. müsste aber in ordnung gehen unsere persönlichen bilder ins board zu setzen. bin ja mal gespannt wann die jungs ihre bilder hier reinsetzen.

für mich hat sich wieder eine these von mir bewahrhaltet.
jedesmal wenn ich ausgeschlafen auf den kutter gehe, dann fange ich sehr gut.
und jedesmal wenn ich durchmache,dann nur mittlemäßig bis schlecht.
wieso das so ist kann ich mir nicht erklären ?


----------



## Agalatze (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

@ all der bericht war leider nur über schüssel zu empfangen. von uns hier aus hamburg hat kaum einer das ganze sehen können. wir bekommen die sendung aber nochmal auf dvd zugeschickt. marci fragt den moderatoren bestimmt nochmal ob wir das ins board stellen können. oder keule ?

@ hornhechteutin jaja die wassertaufe |supergri |supergri  er stand ja ganz vorne in der spitze und hat dort geangelt. das war schon krass wo teilweise seine schnur hinlief #q  hehe aber der war ganz nett und witzig

@ lagerfehltrolle jo ich glaube das war DEI MUDDER

@ pete du assel |supergri |supergri |supergri  cooles wort- das benutzen wir hier auch #6 

@ lotte redbully ist einer aus marcis und meinem angelverein. der kennt uns kaputte naggen also schon ein paar jahre. 

@ der stipper
marcel1409 ist der deutsche meister gewesen. also auch ein boardie. ich war der blonde mit den kurzrasierten haaaren. musst halt gucken wo da so n assi war-das war ich |supergri 
wir angeln deshalb ohne drilling am pilker weil wir nur jiggen. das bedeutet wir fangen die fische nur mit den beifängern. und ohne den drilling kann sich auch nichts am boden festhängen. also weniger abreisser.
den biss habe ich vorgetäuscht indem ich ganz vorsichtig an seinem rutenende gezittert habe. das fühlt sich mit ein wenig übung an, als wäre das echt. die dorsche zittern beim biss ja auch immer bevor sie am haken sitzen.


----------



## Micky (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Moin werte Gemeinde!

Auch ich meld mich dann mal wieder zurück. Man man man, wat für ein gelungener Tag gestern. Nicht nur das ich meine ERSTEN (aber auch einzigen) Kutterdorsch gefangen habe, nein, ich hab ne chronische Zwerchfellentzündung vom lachen.

Ich kann meine Bilder aus technischen gründen erst heute Abend einstellen, sind so knapp um die 40 geworden.

Von der Kuttertour hat Timmy ja schon berichtet, fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Part am Strand. Geangelt haben wir, wobei es eher reines Würmerbaden war. Wir haben uns eher mit Steine werfen, "Baywatch-Szenen" und anderem Schabernack die Zeit vertrieben.

Näheres dazu heute Abend !!!!


----------



## Agalatze (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

ich sag nur möwe und ente :m


----------



## Donsteffi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Ich Habe gestern bei der Tour reichlich Bilder

gemacht. Werde heute Nachmittag mal versuchen sie 
rein zu stellen.

Gruß Donsteffi|wavey:


----------



## Agalatze (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

hehe der donsteffi !!!
na wollen wir nochmal einen lütten nehmen ???
bin ja mal gespannt auf die ersten bilder hier !!!
also los leute ich will bilder sehen


----------



## Reisender (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

@Agalatze


Hättest den Irren nicht die Kamara entwenden können ??? dann hättest du mal einen film drehen können |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri   hast du denn Zappel Pfilipp mal gefragt was der Raucht oder sich einschmeißt ist ja abgegangen wie ein Warmes Zäpchen der Kerl......|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> den biss habe ich vorgetäuscht indem ich ganz vorsichtig an seinem rutenende gezittert habe.



das darst aber dann nich bei der WM machen !!!   #4   |znaika:
               |supergri|supergri|supergri
freu mich schon auf die Bilder !!!!
nächstes mal versuch ich auch mit von der Patie zu sein !!!  #6


----------



## Donsteffi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

1 Bild Test


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Warum hat denn der eine da ein Schaf auf dem Arm :q


----------



## Lionhead (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hat denn der eine da ein Schaf auf dem Arm :q


 
das war doch eine Dorschfliege , oder ?|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Jan Lionhead


----------



## sammycr65 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Oh, Shit!

Wollte ich auch gerade fragen!:m

der Sammy, der immer zu spät schreibt!


----------



## Donsteffi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Noch ein paar Bilder


Gruß Donsteffi|wavey:


----------



## Donsteffi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Das Ding auf seinem Arm hat er immer gefütter!!
Ich glaube es war eine Katze oder Muschi oder so ...

Gruß Donsteffi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

@Donsteffi #137
Schöne Bilder aber bist Du Dir sicher daß das die richtigen sind?  da angelt ja keiner  |kopfkrat 

Das sieht eher aus wie von 'ner Butterfahrt und der Animateur (mit dem gelben Mikro) will seine Kleinfische verkaufen ...  |supergri


----------



## Donsteffi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Ich habe noch mehr Bilder, auf einigen wird sogar geangelt.

Stelle morgen noch welche rein. Schönes Wochenden, mache jetzt Feierabend.

Gruß Donsteffi|wavey:


----------



## Skorpion (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

So ich bin wieder 100 % nüchtern und ausgeschlaffen habe ich auch ordentlich( bei gelegenheit gleich auch die Defizite der letzten Tage) :m .,

Also die Tour war einfach mega geil. #6  es gab ´Fisch, viel zu lachen und noch mehr zu saufen.  
Wir hatten viel Spaß zusammen und das war das wichtigste an der ganzen Sache. Daß wir den ganzen Bacardi-Bestand leer gesoffen haben #2 , muss man hier nicht besonders erwähnen. |supergri 

Hier noch einige Bilder:


1.Micky wartet gespannt bis es endlich los geht
2.Shorty blickt mit skepsis richtung Meer
3.Skorpion ist auch start klar
4.Unser Marcel sieht die Sache  ganz locker
5. Die Ruten sind montiert


----------



## Skorpion (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

1.Schnell noch die passenden Pilker suchen...
2 ein wenig Fachsimpeln..
3. ...und endlich  geht es  los, aber wo sind den alle hin???
4. ja klar, die meisten waren schon unten um die ersten Getränke zu sich zu nehmen |supergri 
5   die Stimmung wird immer besser |bla:


----------



## Skorpion (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

1 Die Jungs Vom RTL wissen  noch nicht so richtig was sie Wollen #c
2 dagegen weiss aga und skorpi gaaaaanz genau was zu tun ist :q 
3 unser Marcel ist überall bekannt und zu sehen #6 
4 gleich wird geangelt
5 und da fing unser Shorty gleich den Hit des Tages- einen Horni #6


----------



## Skorpion (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

1 noch mal Horni
2 warten auf Dorsch
3 es wird gefangen
4 und am Ende werden die Fische filitiert
5 RTL in Ation


----------



## Skorpion (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

1 Ich glaub das ist agas Fang
2 Mr. Reporter
3 Ruhe kehrt ein
4 Wie die Geier haben sich die Möwen auf die Dorschreste gestürzt
5 v.Rechts: Agalatze,shorty, Marcel1409. Micky


----------



## Skorpion (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

1 no comment |supergri  
2 Der Bacardi war schon längst alle, aber es gab da noch den Moskowskaya   |supergri 
3 Leider war alles viel zu schnell  vorbei
4 Aber es ging noch mal an die Küste 
5 und wer ist der erste der im Wasser ist, na klar unser aga


----------



## Skorpion (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

1 Jetzt wird gegrillt
2 aga in Action
3 Baywatch ón the Beach
4 was das soll wiess ich auch nicht |kopfkrat  :g 
5 Micky macht den Grill-Master


So ich glube das war`s mit Bildern, viel Spass beim kucken :g


----------



## Maddin (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Wenn ich das so sehe frag ich mich, wie ihr überhaupt noch unfallfrei zum Strand gekommen seid |kopfkrat  |supergri 

Schöne Bilder!! Sieht echt nach ner Menge Spaß aus |wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

nette Pics #6, schade ich hätte auch Zeit gehabt.

Ich glaub ich hab voll den Röntgenblick, ich kann bei Agalatze die Platte sehn hehe |supergri


----------



## Joka (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

jojo die is Maßig |supergri:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Oh man was ne Tour. Schön das es so rund gelaufen ist!


----------



## Micky (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

So, meine Bilder hab ich nun auch hochgeladen.

*:m ONLINE-Bilderbuch*


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Moin Moin ,
@ Skorpi
klasse Bilder und klasse Bericht . Ihr habt ja richtig fun gehabt . Bin mal gespannt wie unsere Tour am 12 wird  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Skorpion (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> ,
> . Bin mal gespannt wie unsere Tour am 12 wird  |supergri .



na Hauptsache nicht so "voll" 
Ich sag nur eins: Alkohol an Board muss eigentlich  verboten werden |supergri


----------



## Agalatze (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

@ skorpion
ich sag jetzt lieber nichts


----------



## Skorpion (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ skorpion
> ich sag jetzt lieber nichts



ja, genau du musst  die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 halten |supergri  |supergri 

Aga war der Meinung nur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fängt besser. Und er hatte recht  :m


----------



## kiepenangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> jojo jetzt wo du es sagst hab ich es auch dort gefunden :q
> 
> nur ich glaube das dauert jahre bis ich es unten habe...bei der verbreitung #c


 
habs jetzt auch, hat so nen tag gedauert bis es fertig war. also dauert doch keine jahre:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Hallo Leute, tolle Bilder habt ihr da gemacht. #6
@ aga, der Beitrag kam nicht nur über Sat denn ich habe Kabel hier in SN und habe den Wetterbericht gesehen. #h


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> So, meine Bilder hab ich nun auch hochgeladen.
> 
> *:m ONLINE-Bilderbuch*


Junx,ich hab mir grad das *:m ONLINE-Bilderbuch* reingezogen #6
Ihr habt bestimmt ne Menge Fun gehabt.


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Moin


Geile Fotos von euch.|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Habt ihr das Flügelviech auch releast, vorher mit nen 200Gr Betäubt?

Hattet wohl nicht genug am Fisch, sodaß ihr Geflügel jagen musstet|supergri


----------



## Donsteffi (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Noch ein paar Pics. u.a. eins zum Thema Agas Haarpracht.

Gruß Donsteffi:m


----------



## Micky (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Das Möwen-Flugviech war ja nicht der einzige Fang den nachmittag. nachdem bei mir bereits *zwei* "Flugratten" in die Schnur geflogen sind (habne sich selbst befreit) hat sich bei Skorpion son´n Tier verfangen. Die Jungs haben dann alles gegeben und den Butschi wieder RELEASED |supergri 

Kurz darauf ist bei Marcy auch noch einer durch die Schnur, bei mir anschl. auch zum dritten mal. Am Ende hatte Hauke dann noch nen Erpel in der Schnur, der hat aber auch wirklich ALLES gegegeben um sich möglichst ELEGANT in die Schnur einzuwickeln. Der hat sich nach 5-minütigem "Kampfdrill" aber gott sei dank auch wieder von allein enttüdelt. #6


----------



## HD4ever (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Klasse Bilder !!!!  #6
wann habt ihr denn die nächste Tour aufm Zettel ?
seh mal zu das ich dann mit von der Partie bin....    |supergri


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Moin


1 Platte und wieviel waren es doch gleich, 6 "Gehakt", 1 Abriss!!!

Also doch eine Gute Ausbeute,

Ich glaub fast das es richtig Gefährlich war an dem Tag am Strand, bei so viel "Flugratten".

Ich sag nur "Alfred H", die Vögel|supergri


----------



## DerStipper (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

loool
Bilder sehen Klasse aus. Und man erkennt Aga an seiner Jacke Meeres-Team I steht drauf:q


----------



## Silverstar (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

So leute heute lief der Bericht auch endlich in Hamburg auf Guten Abend RTL.....


----------



## Redbully (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Na toll und keiner wusste es.
Hab es wieder verpasst.
So ein misst.


----------



## camper63 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

Klasse Bilder.... und ich hab den Wetterbericht auch gesehen   !
Freue mich auf meine nächste Tour, auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß wann sie stattfinden kann!!! |kopfkrat


----------



## Agalatze (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Boardietour" mit RTL auf der HAI IV*

also ich hätte ja mal wieder lust ne tour zu machen :m


----------

